
Mark Zuckerberg’s effort to disrupt philanthropy has a race problem - woldemariam
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/08/16/chan-zuckerberg-initiative-black-employees/
======
ffggvv
why can’t it tackle other problems? does every charity now have to “tackle
racial inequities”? is cancer not enough?

